# WD Scorpio Black WD3200BEKT: Random Clicking Sounds



## topet (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,

My system is a Zotac Ion-A , 4GB  RAM, running Windows 7 Home Premium 32 Bit. My  error experiences that led me here are.

- Clicking/Chirping sounds from hard drive, during use and at an idle state.
- Clicking/Chirping sounds during/followed by system lag using an application/program.
- Clicking/Chirping sounds followed by complete system lock-up.
- Found computer in DOS saying no disk found
- Disk Drive not being detected in Bios

Things I have done

- Ran windows check disk on all partitions
- Ran Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows, Quick and Extended tests, WinDLG v1.13(Passed)
- Check Sata power and data cables for proper connections
- Removed Sata,data and power, used new ones and tried all different Sata ports on my MB
- Ran power supply test, OCCT v3.1.0 (Passed)
- Bios is the most recent
- Restored bios defaults on MB

The drive is in use right now, but the clicking sounds are still the only thing present.

Using HD Tune Pro v4.01 has given me some more information to share for help.






I get this same error no matter what Sata Data/Power cables I use.





Displays the empty spaces (3)  when the clicks occur.

My questions are:

Is my hard drive failing?
Should I consider an RMA?
What are some other things to consider as the cause and how to fix it?
Do you need more information on my side to help you along?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

Tick the "Error Scan" tab and run that.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Tick the "Error Scan" tab and run that.



sounds like a bad drive that chiruping and clicking is very annoying. and you really get a Freeze rather than lag with that.

+1 on erocker's idea if you find errors RMA that damned thing!


----------



## topet (Mar 17, 2010)

I know I failed to mention that I have already done this, regular and quick,both green across the board, sorry.  Here's a quick one just finished.

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4811/hdtuneerrorscanwdcwd320w.png


----------



## topet (Mar 17, 2010)

@ Bo$$ very annoying indeed! The drive did lock-up, freeze, once last week while I was on it. It has yet to do that since.

Thank for you both for your quick reply's  Btw


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 17, 2010)

My sisters laptop is using WD Scorpio Blue 160GB and it's also releasing weird noises all the time, especially when it's not doing anything. It's just parking the actuator in specific intervals and releasing annoying noise. Doesn't cause problems otherwise and SMART says everything is fine as well. Weird.


----------



## vbx (Mar 18, 2010)

WD drive is just loud...  I have the same noise issue with my WD blue.  

Should have gotten a samsung drive.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 18, 2010)

my question is does it freeze when it makes the noise


----------



## topet (Mar 19, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> my question is does it freeze when it makes the noise



At one time it did freeze while making the noise only once, amongst other errors. Though I did a few things (first post under _things I did_), and it hasn't froze or lagged during the Clicking/Chirping sounds since then. Weirdness huh?

I have a feeling as if I have found a fix for the clicking/chirping sounds. RejZoR gave me a clue-in for new words, parking the actuator, to Google. After a few different word variation I found a software tool that has worked very well.

http://sites.google.com/site/quiethdd/

quietHDD has been working like a champ and all the previous clicking/chirping have gone away, so far. Perhaps vbx and RejZoR can benefit from this tool as well.

I am still curious to why it would behave that way it has before with the errors i have had. Though it is an improvement over what i have had before.

Thanks for all the help and responses!

t.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 19, 2010)

buy a new drive and back up asap    it will give out on you


----------

